# How much weight in rocks in okay?



## christy_lee (Jun 25, 2013)

How much weight in rocks is okay for a 46 gallon tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

As many as you can fit in the tank. You can even stand on top. The tank will hold the weight.


----------



## Tony La Morte (Nov 30, 2011)

I concur, My bigger concern is the stand! If the stand is stout, fill it up!!!


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Just be careful putting the rocks in, i think that tank is still made with tempered glass. Strong, but just take that one sharp point, and boom, but as mentioned you can stuff what ever you can fit in there, you'll be fine.


----------



## Ensorcelled (Mar 1, 2011)

Tony La Morte said:


> I concur, My bigger concern is the stand! If the stand is stout, fill it up!!!


This is always my concern...especially when it comes to particle board stands. Correct me if I'm wrong here but is there any need to worry about this or just paranoia running its course?

P.S. Hope I'm not hijacking this thread :thumb:


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Well particle board dosnt last nearly as long in a wet/humid environment, and pose's more risk over straight milled lumber. Most of the stands i see on craiglist or on the side of the road for instance are particle board. Giving the option of paying double for one from a store or building my own out of solid lumber at half the price if not more, i go with solid lumber


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

IME the commercial stands have particle board only as the sheathing but the frames are more sturdy. The frame is the only thing that bears any weight. Agree that building your own from 2x4 lumber is stronger than commercial frames, but I think commercial stands from reputable vendors (Aqueon, Oceanic) are fine even if the sheathing is particle board.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

An 'in between' solution to particle board or 2x4 is plywood. Assembled in the same manner as the particle board stands, it's more moisture resistant than particle board, lighter weight than 2x4 and you don't have to 'skin' the stand for painting, or even staining if you buy higher quality plywood with a stainable veneer.


----------



## SeahorseDeb (Nov 1, 2011)

I was pretty much a worry wart when I went to a 90 gal, from a 55. I checked the supports under my living room floor to see which direction they went, I put the tank against a load bearing wall, I checked the manufacturers specs for the weight it could hold and gradually worked backwards subtracting water weight, substrate, rocks etc!! I still get a bit concerned that one day the stand will give way, but the manufacturer stood by it! I'm still a bit chicken, but it's loaded up as DJ would say! Two years later, still holding up!


----------



## stekar0305 (Sep 8, 2013)

does it make any difference if it is a suspended base tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Not as long as the frame is supported.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

I always put a sheet of that light disfuser under the gravel or sand just encase I drop something heavy


----------

